# Cannot believe this happened to my poor little girl



## kkeake (Jun 5, 2006)

I am still in shock about what happened to my five-year-old girl last night. We were making bread and she had climbed up on the counter to look into the pan and somehow slipped and fell on the corner of the square stool she had used to climb onto the counter. She cried quite a bit and said her vagina hurt, but she stopped crying and we didn't think much of it. Then we went to help her into the bath and there was blood soaked through her underwear. We pretty much panicked at that point. I waffled back and forth about taking her to the ER because I really didn't want to subject her to a vaginal exam if we could avoid it, but the on-call nurse said we should come in. I thought she had probably broken her hymen, but it turns out she tore her labia. They would have sutured it, but didn't want to cause more trauma to a child her age. So it has to heal on its own. Pretty much identical to a childbirth tear. Except that she's FIVE. One thing - I do think I'm more traumatized than she is, and the worst off is my poor husband. He is completely beside himself. Something on a visceral level about seeing blood in your kindergartner's underwear.

Anybody else had something similar happen to their daughter?


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

My dd2 slipped a fell coming out of the shower a few weeks ago. She fell right down on the metal raised ridge. The cut wasn't as severe as your poor dd, but it was really traumatic for me to see that she had injured her labia. It healed quickly, though and seemed to not bother her too much after a day. Your poor little girl, such a painful place to hurt yourself. Sorry you're having to deal with that


----------



## Vancouver Mommy (Aug 15, 2007)

Oh my goodness, that's just tragic. I'm so sorry to all of you to have to go through such a horrible experience.


----------



## Tofu the Geek (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh mama, I hope she feels better soon! Sending healing vibes her way







:


----------



## Ornery (May 21, 2007)

Ouch, poor thing and poor mom and dad. How traumatic for all of you!


----------



## cuttiebearmom (Oct 22, 2004)

I think any parent feels your pain with this one. I'll just offer up the good vibes that she feels better soon and the fact that kids heal a lot faster than us elders!

Ouch!


----------



## Sunflower223 (Feb 22, 2007)

poor baby! something similar happened to a childhood friend of mine when she was around that age, she fell on the edge of a picnic table in the park. *hugs*


----------



## wrzos (Jan 15, 2005)

When I was in kindergarten or maybe 1st grade? I fell b/n the 2 sections of a moveable stage at school. One leg up, the other down. I had blood in my underwear as well and still remember having to go to the hospital to be checked out. Nothing terrible - just a cut as well, but I can empathize!


----------



## eastkygal (Feb 19, 2006)

to you and your little one. I was in fifth grade when I fell on a jungle gym straddling one of the bars. It was horribly painful as I too had blood in my underwear and blood blisters all down my inner thighs. The injury was not to my hymen, but I didn't tell anyone about what happened because I was so embarrassed. It probably is a good thing that your DD is so young and not quite old enough to be embarrassed by it on that level.


----------



## amynbebes (Aug 28, 2008)

When my daughter was about 5 she fell into straddling position on a wooden balance beam at preschool.


----------



## vegmom (Jul 23, 2003)

When I was 9 I fell on the bar of my bike. It hurt and I remember it vividly.

Your poor dd.

Ouch.


----------



## bl987ue (Mar 14, 2006)

Owie! Oh, my gosh, that's horrible. Your poor baby! I'm flinching just thinking about it.


----------



## H & J's Mom (Jun 1, 2008)

My niece was maybe 2ish and was jumping into the pool at swimming lessons and slipped and landed straddling the edge of the pool. I believe she fractured her pelvis.


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

I had this happen TWICE to me in childhood.

Once, when I was about 5 or 6, I fell on a roller skate and tore my labia. I can barely remember it now!

Then when I was about 11 or so, I was learning how to waterski, and crossed the wake. I fell pretty good, but the ski fell off my foot and shot itself right up my behind! I had a mild-to-moderate perineal tear from it.

Now, it's just a funny story I tell from time to time about that one time I had a waterski go up my butt. At the time, it hurt like crazy, and I was crying and shrieking. But I think I forgot all about it in about a week!


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

Oh, poor baby!!!


----------



## MrsAprilMay (Jul 7, 2007)

Ouch! Poor thing.

It's not exactly the same, but my best friend's brother once fell on some playground equipment and tore his scrotum. His mom loves to tell the story about when J's testicles fell into her hand as she rushed him to the hospital. Poor guy.


----------



## Germaya (Jun 29, 2008)

Yikes! Ouch! Hope she feels better soon, poor kid!!


----------



## mommyinIL1976 (Jan 20, 2008)

My dd can certainly empathize. When she was 4 she was playing around in the garage, and tripped over and landed on DH's tool box. She tore her labia very close to her clitoris and tore her hymen all at once. She required two very small stitches (to her labia minora), and about a week of recovery time.

Nothing funny about it, but after the incident, she gave a WIDE clearance to the toolbox


----------



## Ellien C (Aug 19, 2004)

o-w-w-w-w-ww-!!

I'm kind of sorry I opened this thread now. I'm so sorry for all your children. I have a 5 yo DD myself - but never a serious injury.


----------



## Kabes (May 17, 2004)

DD2 had a labia tear when she was 4. She fell and landed on teh bench part of a picnic table at a park. When I lifted her skirt to check because she was crying so hard I was shocked to find bloody underwear. I envisioned all kinds of terrible things (I also thought: I don't think they taught me how to deal with this in paramedic school!). It reminded me of a post birth "skid mark". She healed quickly and has never said another word about it.

I was kicked in the vagina in 8th grade and I bled some. I was sore for several days too.


----------



## Beth F (Apr 19, 2006)

Ouch!









It's so hard to see their beautiful bodies get hurt.


----------



## nathansmum (Nov 13, 2003)

Ouch! Brings back memories for me too when I was 4 and at kindy and was going down the slide (one of those ones with metal sides and quite thin but rounded) and somehow flipped onto my tummy with my pelvis over the rim and all the way down. I still recall trying to hide the injury from my parents but being caught in the bathroom with a cold facecloth down there to help with the pain.


----------



## MisaGoat (Jul 10, 2006)

I hope your daughter feels better soon.

When I was four I was at the park slid down a pole from the top of a metal dome climbing structure. The base of the pole was in cement and there was sand on the playground but the sand wasn't covering the cement. When I hit the bottom it hurt and I was bleeding. I remember laying on the bathroom floor at home trying to feel better and let it air out. But I think it healed pretty quickly. I don't really remember it hurting after the day it happened.


----------



## kblackstone444 (Jun 17, 2007)

When I was 6 or 7, I snuck off with some friends to a nearby empty lot and we were climbing up a pavement hill and my sneakers started to slide. I held on the best I could (in retrospect, I could have easily broken my neck!), but I somehow ended up sitting at the bottom of the hill with one leg on either side of a sign post, if you know what I mean. There was no serious damage, but having my Grandma check it out (she was babysitting) and taking me to the emergency room to make sure there was no permanent or serious damage (there wasn't- they let me go home and I got to wear a grownup "pad" for a day or two), was humiliating. And I'm shuddering now just remembering the pain of falling like that! You're poor daughter. I've heard several stories of that happening to women when they were children (and occasionally adults) and several stories of that happening to people's daughter's. It's not as uncommon as you'd think. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Shanana (May 11, 2005)

Poor girl







. I wonder if the herbal baths for postpartum mamas might help her heal faster? They usually have comfrey, lavender, etc. ... all healing, soothing herbs.


----------



## greenmama (Feb 8, 2002)

fell on a jungle gym straddling a metal pole and fractured her pelvis. I was also a child so I don't really know the details of what happened but I know there was blood and that she was limited to her bed for several weeks. I think it was about fourth grade.
I agree it would be horrible to think of that type of damage to such a small child. Hugs to all of your family.


----------



## sarafi (Feb 10, 2008)

When my daughter was four she jumped in the bathtub and "impaled" herself on a plastic fishing pole toy was had.

Massive bleeding, she definately tore her hymen, I called our doc who said to just keep her at home--stiches would have been tramatic, etc. DD insisted we throw away the fishing pole, and got over it fairly quickly.

Hugs to your little girl, she will heal. I agree it is horrible to see your daughter hurt in that way, but to young children it really is no different than skinning a knee or losing a tooth--if that makes you feel any better.


----------



## MadameXCupcake (Dec 14, 2007)

I was about seven when I was in a tree house[Not a very high one maybe five feet off the ground] I was leaning on the railing which broke I fell out and there was an old rusty trailer. When I fell I landed on the bar of the trailer that hooks it to a vehicle, I fell five feet and ended up hitting the bar really hard so that I was straddling it. I scratched/bruised the insides of my thighs and my labia.

My mother was more upset than I was.

I really hope your little one feels better quick!


----------



## ilovebabies (Jun 7, 2008)

I was about that age when I snuck a ride on my sister's boyfriend's bike. I didn't know how the brakes worked (on the handlebars) so ran into a tree to stop and bumped off the seat onto the bar. It hurt and I was bleeding pretty bad. I went into the house and said this... "Now mom, I'm okay. Don't worry." and then I pulled down my underwear and told her what happened. She freaked. I was fine.

They had to put me to sleep and give me stitches (deep inside). I had to walk carefully for awhile and then healed up and was fine.

I don't remember being or feeling traumatized at all. I was more worried about my mom. I knew she'd freak out.


----------



## Keria (Sep 27, 2008)

ouch poor baby hope she feels better


----------



## 3boobykins (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Eaglevoice* 
My dd2 slipped a fell coming out of the shower a few weeks ago. She fell right down on the metal raised ridge. The cut wasn't as severe as your poor dd, but it was really traumatic for me to see that she had injured her labia. It healed quickly, though and seemed to not bother her too much after a day. Your poor little girl, such a painful place to hurt yourself. Sorry you're having to deal with that









This happened to my younger dd when she was a little under 2. It wasn't a cut, but a horrible bruise--her entire labia on one side was a swollen, dark,dark blue bruise. It was horrible, and she cried so hard. It still makes me cringe to think of it, and she's 4 now.


----------



## boobyjuicex3 (May 11, 2006)

oh, poor mama! Both of you!!!
I am so sorry.


----------



## adws (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm so sorry that happened, that must have been so terrifying!

My son had a similar type of a fall when he was 3, but with completely different results. He was standing on a kitchen chair to help me at the counter, and lost his footing and fell to the side, flat on his shoulder. Broke his clavicle. Not the same emotional aspects as your dd, but heartbreaking for me all the same!


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

I slipped as a kid(I was 7 at the time) getting into a hot tub, the step looked closer than it really was and I fell straddling the edge. OMG I remember it hurt really badly and then when I got into the hot tub it burned. I remember telling my mom that I had gotten hurt.

I also have fell on the bike bar.

I hope she heals well, sorry this happened.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

When dd was around 5 she hurt herself on one of the baby gates we had up







she bled a little but the swelling was pretty bad and she was sore for about a week.

My cousins dd fell on the bar on the jungle gym and hurt herself really badly







she didnt break anything according to the xray but she swelled so badly she couldnt walk for several days and from what her gramma said it was deep blue and black for a very long time.


----------

